# Worried Parent



## cheriblondie (May 17, 2007)

Hello all, I myself just recently got sick with a different type of thyroid issue. However, now my concern is directed towards my daughter. About three month ago my daughter and me where told by her pediatrician that she was putting on weight from her thyroid. She has Hashimoto's. I was not really concerned at the time because my doctor told me that years ago. However, with my recent health problems and my current physician saying I was misdiagnosed, I realized that I need to help my daughter. Her pediatrician said not to worry about it now, but we would have to keep checking her thyroid. This concerns me. I myself am going through some difficult experiences with my thryoid, that I don't want my daughter to go through. Is their anything that can help the thyroid, is there something that we can do to prevent it from getting bad? At this point I could use any suggestions and what you feel Hashimoto's is. My daughter is only 16, still just a baby. She should not be worring about her weight.

Thank you,


----------



## stlmomof3 (Jun 8, 2007)

Honestly? I wouldn't be too pleased with his response, although maybe there is some issue with age and thyroid meds. I'd worry that she'd up with a goiter (sp?) because I thought those were harder to treat once they developed.

I would absolutely get a 2nd opinion on her. I don't understand the reason for not treating it. Plus, if she's overweight, that's not healthy, and speaking from experience, it's virtually impossible to lose weight with a low thyroid and proper diet and exercise. I'd think she'd also find herself feeling much better if she's treating it.

Just my two cents, but I'd definitely see another doc - perhaps your doctor since he is aware of family history now that he's treated you...

Good luck.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I believe children are treated a tad different than adults, meaning, depending on age, levels will be a little different than adults.

Hashi is autoimmune therefore its not treatable nor curable, nothing can be done about them. Its the hypo side of Hashi that is treatable and levels will dictate this.

If her levels don't show that she is hypo, then she will not be treated.

Some people/women have the Hashi antibodies but never come down with thyroid disorder/hypothyroidism. However, if the Hashi antibodies are present then it might mean that sometime in the future thyroid will fail enough (hypothyrodism) to go on meds.

So, your daughter would need to be carefully monitored and tested on a regular base its.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I can relate to what you are saying about your daughter. I have been to two doctors so far that won't do anything and am waiting for an appt with a third doctor now. My symptoms keep getting worse as her's will too if left untreated. I only work part-time, have no energy whatsoever and am very depressed. If left untreated things only get worse. Good luck to you and your daughter. Teresa


----------



## thimbleisland (Sep 18, 2007)

I was diagnosed at 16 and my doctor offered a herbal treatment. I think the main concearn was any synthetic hormone treatment would cause some problems with puberty.

'Leaving it' isnt the answer, if left untreated it does get worse, seek out another doctor.


----------

